# Molasses And Warm Water



## kinder (Jan 7, 2015)

I was just wondering how much molasses-per gallon of warm water ?? We are looking at some seriously cold temps. for a while, won't get any sleep tonight.!!

Was just thinking - my mother said that when it was this kind of cold, as a child she used to heat up bricks, wrap them with some cloth and take them to bed with her. Of course they needed to be replaced every so often.
Could I do something like this for my goats/chickens ???
I'll be up all night checking on them and their water. Back yard herding is a smaller scale, so nothing is to much for my ( Sweeties ) herd.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 7, 2015)

I do about a 1/4 cup I suppose--I don't really measure it, just plop some in there.  I have found they don't like it warm though and only use a little warm water to dissolve the molasses and then fill the bucket with cold.  Goats are so fussy.  

Warming bricks sounds like a lot of work.  Not way to run a heat lamp out there?


----------



## kinder (Jan 7, 2015)

Well don't I feel foolish, perhaps that's why they won't touch it, ( the warm water ! )
I have a medium duty, ( saw, drill / orange cord ) I'm sure It will run a heat lamp, but I am so afraid of something happening , even with all the precautions.!!   Although I may need to use them at birthing.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 7, 2015)

The only time we give molasses is right after kidding.

But, when it is super cold, ours love warm water.  About 5 gallons will be consumed in about 5 minutes.   Another 5 gallons and they all have a drink. It's like they will drink all of the water they really need to stay hydrated at one time.

I think if you make sure they have plenty of hay to eat, and are out of the wind, they will be fine with no supplemental heat.  When they eat hay, the rumination process generates heat.

I know I'm a little different in NC, but we have a low tonight of 14 with wind chills down to 0.  That's all I'm doing.

But, you have to do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 7, 2015)

Winter has sure arrived here!  It is below zero here and we have no school because of the -25 degree windchill.  I had to go out briefly and even covered as I was, that wind was biting and I could barely make myself breathe.  

I do understand being worried about using electric.  It is a concern.  We try to be careful and secure heat lamps using two separate attachments in case one fails, and we always run cords so they are not on the ground or anywhere where they can get chewed and pulled on.  How high off the ground we hang them is always under scrutiny too.  I sure don't want it so high it isn't offering babies warmth but it can't be low enough for them to hit it or jump at it.  

Ksalvagno on here built really neat warming barrels that were sturdy and secure and I would love to do that for next year.


----------



## kinder (Jan 7, 2015)

WOW !!! We're 16" with a w.c. of 6" ....and tonight -15" with a w.c. of -35"/-45" I'll have to do something, even if I set things up and just play it by ear. Of course I'll still be checking up on them through out the next 24 hrs. I must of missed the warming barrels, Must take a look.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 7, 2015)

Found this article about warming barrels:

http://onpasture.com/2014/03/03/dont-burn-down-your-barn/

Looks like a really cool idea!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks - I filed that away for future reference.


----------

